# Is There A Dialer W/ Google Voice? Ep4



## bL33d (Jun 23, 2011)

Looking for dialer with Google voice mapped for stock deodexed ep4.

Wonder if gummy 2.0 dialer would work....


----------



## shrike1978 (Sep 2, 2011)

The Google Voice app integrates with the dialer automatically. Do you need something different?


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

shrike1978 said:


> The Google Voice app integrates with the dialer automatically. Do you need something different?


I think they want to have the '1' button voicemail action remapped to go to Google Voice rather than what it is currently set to.


----------

